# New guy looking for for advice on where to fish



## jmockrocks (Jan 18, 2017)

Just moved to the Pensacola area a few months ago and I'm just looking at where to start as far as where to fish. I have all the saltwater gear, but no boat. I do have a paddleboard so if there's anywhere nearshore that can work. I'be never fished saltwater before so I don't really know where to start.


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Ft. Pickens and the pier is where I started. Usually something biting.


----------



## jmockrocks (Jan 18, 2017)

GallantReflex said:


> Ft. Pickens and the pier is where I started. Usually something biting.


From Ft. Pickens is it just wet wading into the surf? And you can fly fish from the pier?


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Welcome... Where are you from and what's your fishing background?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

And you can fly fish from the pier?[/QUOTE said:


> :no:.
> 
> Walking the beach can be great fun. Wear your polarized glass look for cruising fish. For me a bronze lenses seem to work best. Some days you find them some days not so much (skunked).
> The surf will get better as it starts to warm. You can still luck up on a Pompano or a Red this time of year.
> ...


----------



## jmockrocks (Jan 18, 2017)

Dunt said:


> Welcome... Where are you from and what's your fishing background?


I just moved down from Virginia. Only been fly fishing for a few months with a few trips in Virginia catching small mouth and blue gill. Since moving here I've taken fly casting lessons from a local,so my cast is looking a little better (at least from my perspective). I have a 9' 9wt Orvis Clearwater rod and reel.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

Some guys from the Pensacola club (Fly Fishers of NW Florida www.ffnwf.org) fish along the beach by the observation tower at Ft. Pickens. The inner bar is close to shore, sometimes you can wade to the bar and cast back into the trough along the beach. Water is cloudy now from January rains but normally visibility is excellent. Good luck. Welcome to Florida and to the forum.


----------

